# Which model P238 do you favor?



## E46SC3

P238 Diamond plated
P238 Rainbow

Post pics if you have any ... Trying to help my wife pick between these two models.

Thanks!


----------



## JAT

Basic black - Nitron or the one with black and white aluminum grips. Hope I can attach the pic.


----------



## jbwood003

If I had to go from the choices you provided it would be DP, if not then I agree with JAT all black. Nothing fancy for me.


----------



## Packard

This one: http://defenderarmsllc.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/sig_238-380-BSS.jpg

It is especially elegant when attending black tie soirees.


----------



## berettatoter

I voted Diamond Plate. A tough look for a tough little gun.


----------



## E46SC3

I see more of you are voting for the Diamond plate model ... But, is that because you like it or do you really think my wife would like it more?


----------



## Lopinlethalweapon

I am a woman and my husband got the DP for me for Christmas. I love it!!!!!


----------



## tom1911sigfreak

I like the one that looks like the little brother to my c-3. I wonder if colt is kicking themselfs for dropping there mustang for some time?


----------



## whip66

For the wife go with the rainbow.. Better yet let her decide.


----------



## Dragonheart

My personal choice is the p-238 HDW. It's a little heaver, very comfortable and easier to shoot accurately. Stainless doesn't rust or discolor carried in a pocket, purse or against the body. It is also the best looking model. But to each his own, good reason for so many models.


----------



## Ricky59

All my guns are black with night sights ..


----------



## berettabone

None.......no cock and lock........


----------



## whoppo

I can't help but think the rainbow would get "old" after a while, so between the two, I'd probably favor the DP... although I just bought the missus & me matching Equinox P238's


----------



## E46SC3

Well even though most of you said to get the diamond plate version ... I went ahead and order up a rainbow titanium version for her. I will be sure to post up how she likes it in the near future.


----------



## E46SC3

Wish I knew how to post pics ... but, I found out my wife likes her new toy. She's needs more time with it to learn how to shoot it better. Guess, we'll have too hit the range more often


----------



## Dirvin

I am a woman and I think my rainbow is beautiful!


----------



## TAPnRACK

My Copperhead edition...


----------



## cghelton

Boring Rosewood..I love it though. I guess that's all that matters.


----------



## Evan

I bought a P238 and let my wife shoot it. Now she has one too. Both are all black. Last week I got my third P238 a Scorpion this time. Wow what a great looking gun-even better looking in person.


----------



## andymidplains

"boring rosewood" ...simple & elegant ...I love it too


----------



## zeke4351

I have the Sport model but if I had it to do over again I would buy the SAS now that they are not brining 1200.00. I would like the all stainless HD too.


----------



## BigCityChief

I have the Liberty model with rosewood grips, 24k Liberty Bell on top of slide and "We the people" engraved in 24K gold on one side of the slide. Some may think it "hokey" but I love it!


----------



## DanniStapes

cghelton said:


> Boring Rosewood..I love it though. I guess that's all that matters.


+ 1. 
This was my 1st Sig!


----------



## cghelton

I've since got rid of mine. Wasn't gone long and picked up this one.


----------



## lakeforktx

HD.


----------



## desertman

I've got the HD all stainless, beautiful little gun, easy to shoot. Being a single action semi auto, I wouldn't recommend carrying it cocked and locked in a pocket holster, loose in a pocket or purse.


----------



## hoghead32

Purchased Rosewood/Tribal for my g/f n she loves it....her 1st gun n she couldn't b happier. My buddy n myself went shooting today n was impressed with the accurate shots we were making n low recoil. She will b happy when she learns how to shoot this gorgeous weapon. I also purchased a P220R in Scorpion n shot a hundred rounds thru it today n didn't do as well as the guns reputation is...really have to get my method down and improve...my friend has a Springfield 45 stainless n customized by his machinist self n shot very well with his gun...just suck with mine


----------



## nickelplate

Dragonheart said:


> My personal choice is the p-238 HDW. It's a little heaver, very comfortable and easier to shoot accurately. Stainless doesn't rust or discolor carried in a pocket, purse or against the body. It is also the best looking model. But to each his own, good reason for so many models.


I also have the HDW model and due to the extra all Stainless steel weight, the recoil is lighter than the polymer models. I have a CCW and when carry it, it conceals well in a Remora holster.
I would post a photo of the P238 in the Remora but I guess that since I'm the FNG, I'm not yet granted that privilege.


----------



## E46SC3

I'm the OP of this thread and I don't even have a picture of my wife's P238 in here .... If anybody has a email address I can send pics to and post them I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Lonestar3

I have the rosewood. Im not much on rainbows on guns and the black grip is too boring for my taste. Regardless of the style they are all P238s under the skin where it counts. I got one for my wife who loves it.


----------



## RUT

Don't know if I favor it necessarily, but I do have the Equinox.


----------

